# Kinkajous



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

These are one of my favourite animals...so beautiful and graceful. Its a long way off (like years) but I was considering keeping a pair of these in the future. Does anyone have info on them in captivity? You see a few American sites but they are all quite short, not very in depth.

Can anyone with kinkajous clue me in on this...basically I like the animals I keep to be pets I can handle and play with, not just beautiful creatures to look at but not interact with. I realise a kinkajou is a wild animal and there's a risk of aggression as they mature as with all wild animals and if that happens they'd still have a lifelong home with me, and I would have a proper heated enclosure but I was wondering if kinks are suitable for that sort of life...ie are they suitable enough to be a "pet" type animal? You only ever hear of this in America and those tend to be the people that think its OK to keep monkeys and tigers running around your house!

I hope nobody thinks I'm an idiot enquiring after a kink because they "look cute", I have long been fascinated and enraptured by these animals and I would never buy them unless I had the money, time and experience to make it work...like I said its a ways off at the moment.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Theres a few people on here that keep them, Im sure they'll be happy to help you when they see this thread, Im in agreement they are amazing!


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> These are one of my favourite animals...so beautiful and graceful. Its a long way off (like years) but I was considering keeping a pair of these in the future. Does anyone have info on them in captivity? You see a few American sites but they are all quite short, not very in depth.
> 
> Can anyone with kinkajous clue me in on this...basically I like the animals I keep to be pets I can handle and play with, not just beautiful creatures to look at but not interact with. I realise a kinkajou is a wild animal and there's a risk of aggression as they mature as with all wild animals and if that happens they'd still have a lifelong home with me, and I would have a proper heated enclosure but I was wondering if kinks are suitable for that sort of life...ie are they suitable enough to be a "pet" type animal? You only ever hear of this in America and those tend to be the people that think its OK to keep monkeys and tigers running around your house!
> 
> I hope nobody thinks I'm an idiot enquiring after a kink because they "look cute", I have long been fascinated and enraptured by these animals and I would never buy them unless I had the money, time and experience to make it work...like I said its a ways off at the moment.


Hey,

Kinks are fine to keep as 'pets' your best off getting one from young as they will take to you alot quicker... getting a slightly older one will take you time for it to gain your trust etc, they are VERY intelligent animals... and i mean VERY!! 
Enclosure wise it would depend on where you keep them, our enclosure is inside so we dont need to heat it becuase the house is warm enough. If you want an ourdoor enclosure then you will ideally need to heat it and also make sure that they can get away from the bad weather/heat, so giving them an indoor section would be best.
Once you have put the time in and worked with them, they are really rewarding animals and a pleasure to keep.

There are other owners on here aswel so I am sure they will help you a bit more, and put other inputs in: victory:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

these are awesome! does anyone know how much they go for?
i see ads but they never say how much they are??


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

They are normally around the £2000.00 price, give or take a few hundred depending on where you get one from: victory:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Ta Farmercoope, and yep they are incredible!

Hi Lucy, thanks for the info, glad to hear they can make good pets...for want of a better word (companions???) Can I ask about your enclosure...what size is it? I take it it was custom made? Where did you find out detailed info about keeping kinks? And did you have trouble finding a vet that can deal with em? You're so lucky they are wonderful!

Rach, watch out, most of the ads you see are actually scams...especially if the prices seem really low. I contacted someone about them when they were still under license and they were definitely scammers.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

I will find out enclosure size for you, because i dont know!:lol2: im rubbish with sizes :blush: but yes it was custom made and we have put shelves, ropes, boxes, toys etc in for her to keep herself amused... vet wise I have a few different vets who deal with my animals, my local vet in my village is happy to deal with all of them on an 'easy' level, anything more complicated I have a vet about 20 mins away who has someone who specialises in Exotics, and they are good: victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yus, there are a lot of scam adverts about..

tska have placed 6 kinkajous so far this year, we do know where there is a single female available at the moment

N



Rum_Kitty said:


> Ta Farmercoope, and yep they are incredible!
> 
> Hi Lucy, thanks for the info, glad to hear they can make good pets...for want of a better word (companions???) Can I ask about your enclosure...what size is it? I take it it was custom made? Where did you find out detailed info about keeping kinks? And did you have trouble finding a vet that can deal with em? You're so lucky they are wonderful!
> 
> Rach, watch out, most of the ads you see are actually scams...especially if the prices seem really low. I contacted someone about them when they were still under license and they were definitely scammers.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nerys said:


> yus, there are a lot of scam adverts about..
> 
> tska have placed 6 kinkajous so far this year, we do know where there is a single female available at the moment
> 
> N


Lilah and Baloo are from TSKA. We have an indoor/outdoor enclosure linked by a door with a catflap it works well. It has a window through to the house too. Ours have plenty to climb on and they love their firemans hoses which they run up and down and hang from.They have a large log with holes drilled in for honey.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

As is Lola 

She has to be the best and most attention seeking pet I have. She loves her cuddles and gets on with almost everyone and everything.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> As is Lola
> 
> She has to be the best and most attention seeking pet I have. She loves her cuddles and gets on with almost everyone and everything.


T'is true :lol2: she is amazing, she doesn't like sharing her grub tho:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> T'is true :lol2: she is amazing, she doesn't like sharing her grub tho:lol2:


Its true if she doesnt have her lovers there!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

africa said:


> T'is true :lol2: she is amazing, she doesn't like sharing her grub tho:lol2:


 
Sorry to hi-jack but just been asked by OH what the little animal in the pink thing on your sig is.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Scooby, if you're talking to africa then you're looking at a sugar slider.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Stacey010884 said:


> Scooby, if you're talking to africa then you're looking at a sugar slider.


 
I was and they need a lot of room don't they?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

2X2X4 foot cage bare minimum, bigger is better.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Its true if she doesnt have her lovers there!


:lol2: Shhh... People will think she has a reputation...:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> :lol2: Shhh... People will think she has a reputation...:whistling2:


I obviously meant her toys! lol whatever else!


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Narla is also one of the 6 from tska


----------



## exotic_girl (Dec 11, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> 2X2X4 foot cage bare minimum, bigger is better.


and they need to be kept in at _least_ pairs.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

exotic_girl said:


> and they need to be kept in at _least_ pairs.


Yes it's an absolute MUST to keep more than one, it's really cruel not to :flrt:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

So could any kinkajou keepers clue me up on what I would need to provide for one of these animals...

For example, do any of you keep them inside? if so are they in an enclosure or do they have a room to themselves? What sort of precautions would you need to take with enclosures, what sort of dimensions would you need, temperature, gauge mesh?

And what do you feed your kinks. I have heard about the basic diet but what exactly do you feed them and how much of?

And if I wanted one to become more of a pet than display animal what sort of age would it be best to get one at?

Am I right in thinking they are solitary, or do I need a pair? Its just I read everywhere that they dont live with other kinks in the wild but then someone told me I need a pair and its unfair to keep them alone??? I am not particularly interested in them having little kinkajous although if they need company I am happy to get 2!

20 questions time


----------

